
Mr. Money Mustache, UBER Driver - toomuchtodo
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2017/11/22/mr-money-mustache-uber-driver/
======
moonka
When it comes to finances, people have a shockingly hard time figuring out the
true cost of things. I've seen this a lot with things such as driving and
income taxes. As he mentions, this informational asymmetry works to
Uber/Lyft's advantage, so I doubt we will see any changes from them.

